# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Do you have a job?

## Firefly09

I really need a job, I feel like the attention that a spend day to day worrying could be spent other ways. What kinds of jobs are good for people that have anxiety? Do you have a job?

----------


## MrQuiet76

I voted no, because I don't have a job at the moment.... Prior to my recent unemployment, I was a graduate assistant in grad school, which isn't a traditional job but pretty much is a full-time job where you get underpaid.  I hated it!  I'm trying to get into a different field now

----------


## Dunkin

I voted no. Never had a job.  know this sounds silly, but then, when I finally get there, what am I supposed to say? Or how?


Do I just open the door and say "I'm looking for a job"? Or do I say "I need a job, can you offer me one?" or "Are you guys looking for someone to do ....blablabla"? Seriously, I think I also start to get anxious from just thinking of this lol


I guess I just want things to be perfect and I know I'm gonna mess up, idk

----------


## L

Yeah - I work in a nursing home at the weekends and during the week work as a student nurse

----------


## Rawr

Yeah. I only work 2 or 3 days a week though. I just stay home, care for my little sister & keep the place going mainly.

----------


## Chantellabella

I have a job. It's the only way I can afford to not live homeless. I don't have anyone who would take me in. But I have to admit, there are days it's really rough to get out there. I work in a library. It's a public job, but I work in the children's dept and people are pretty friendly to me. My boss gets me anxious a lot, but mostly I push through the fear because I don't have another option right now.

----------


## AussiePea

I recommend not settling for a job which you deem "SA Friendly" because it will only feed your SA and never help you improve and overcome it.  It can be difficult with many set backs but it's really worth the effort for the rewards.  I did this about 3 years ago with my career (Worked overseas for 3 months) and it was the best thing I ever did for SA and has helped me more or less overcome it (though I am still very shy, but that is just my natural personality).

----------


## Ironman

> I recommend not settling for a job which you deem "SA Friendly" because it will only feed your SA and never help you improve and overcome it.  It can be difficult with many set backs but it's really worth the effort for the rewards.  I did this about 3 years ago with my career (Worked overseas for 3 months) and it was the best thing I ever did for SA and has helped me more or less overcome it (though I am still very shy, but that is just my natural personality).



This is true.  NEVER limit yourself due to SA.  I have given training sessions and presentations many times in the over eight years I have been with my job.  Accomplishments can mean so much for the SAer.

----------


## stargirl

I work in the community college I went to as a student aide in the student accounts office. I do clerical tasks such as filing and shredding, so this job is good for someone with SA. The only interaction it involves is with co-workers and they are nice and great to work with! However, I'd like to echo what some people have said on this thread and say don't limit yourself due to your anxiety. If you do, you may end up unhappy and contribute to your anxiety.

----------


## onawheel

nope. I've never felt truly compatible with employment, I've tried but it always ends prematurely. *shrugs*.

----------


## WineKitty

Right now I only work part time, even less.  I work in health care and I deal with people all the time.  Up close and personal.  I think it's good for me.  I hated working full time and dread the day that I have to do that again.

----------


## Monotony

Nope, wouldn't last a week anyway.

----------


## Ont Mon

No, I'm a full time bum.

----------


## JustGaara

Not officially. I write chapters of people's dissertations for money. I hate doing it, but it pays the bills.

----------


## Becky

I've had the same job for almost 6 years. I started off working 2 days a week, my anxiety was through the roof. Somehow I pushed though and now I work full time with no anxiety except on the rare occasion.

----------


## JustGaara

> I've been at my workplace for almost exactly 25 years, but I've had different job titles. Due to interview anxiety I didn't start out in a top position, but started on the ground running machines & learning their capabilities, then slowly worked my way up. Right now I'm where I'd be if I did it the proper "interview" way. I paid the price in regards to salary those early years, but I learned about the business in a "hands-on" way that's really served me well over the years.



That's awesome! Congratulations on your success  ::):  What field do you work in?

----------


## Misty

Not yet.

----------


## JustGaara

> Thanks :-) I'm an engineer in a manufacturing business. It worked for me; however, the current risk is that I have no significant interview experience, and a layoff if it were to happen would be trouble.



Ah okay, that's cool  ::):  Also, that's true, but hopefully your experience would speak louder than your interview skills.

----------


## Grand Jete

I work as a freelance copywriter, and while I would say it is definitely SA-friendly, that's not the reason I chose it as a profession. I like the flexibility, the convenience and the fact that every day is different.

----------

